# What is "jute" and why is it desireable in tugs/reward toys?



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

So far I've just been using a rag on Dante's flirt pole and for tug/building engagement during training. It works ok but he's getting stronger and it's starting to tear too easily.

What would be ideal to use? I'd like a ball on a rope and a regular tug of some kind. For the ball - there are the usual rubber balls with rope, but I also saw a jute ball with a rope. Which would be better, or what would be the purposes of each one if different? For a tug - jute or fabric? Benefits, drawbacks?

:help:

There are so many different tugs, I have no idea what is best. 
K9 BIte Tugs and Training: Police K9, Military K9 and Schutzhund Working Dog Equipment


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Depends on your goal? 

Leather is slippery and harder to hang onto because there in nothing to "sink" the teeth into. People will use leather rags on dogs to develop bite strength. 

Jute is woven. It's possible for the dog fit it's teeth into the spaces between and really hang on. Like a sleeve cover.

If you're just looking for a motivational toy for obedience...I would actually focus more on what your dog likes and what is comfortable to use. Some really seem to have a preference. One of mine does not much care for a rolled leather tug, but prefers jute. But a friend on mine swears by them because they are less bulky than the jute tugs and easier for her to use.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

For younger dogs, I like the french linen tugs(synthentic) better than jute. Just my personal opinion. I think they are easier on the mouth & teeth. Leather gets slippery when wet, so I don't use them.
I bought a wingaball, which is a ropeball, but not jute, and the handle broke the first training session, I can still use it by tying a knot at the end, but thought it would be stronger.
I like the orbee ball and tied a thicker rope on it-my hands are sore from the gappay thin ones when tugging with my big puppy! The spongier line helps! Karlo could care less what ball he plays with as long as it is a ball!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Mine really liked the linen tugs I bought but Halo blew right through them, not sure how she'd do with jute, she's a pretty intense tugger. I sent pictures of the ripped tugs to the company I got them from and they replaced them with suede, which is great. I already had some firehose tugs that were just too hard for them to get into, neither of them really like it, but they both like the suede and it's holding up very well so far. It's a little softer feel, but still durable. This is where I got mine: Fullgripgear by Rufflife


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

JKlatsky said:


> Depends on your goal?
> 
> Leather is slippery and harder to hang onto because there in nothing to "sink" the teeth into. People will use leather rags on dogs to develop bite strength.
> 
> ...


Thank you

Just obedience, no bitework. He likes to tug on the rag - he goes NUTS over it. I don't know what the best step is from just a plain rag - I guess I will pick one and see if he likes it.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

onyx'girl said:


> I like the orbee ball and tied a thicker rope on it-my hands are sore from the gappay thin ones when tugging with my big puppy! The spongier line helps! Karlo could care less what ball he plays with as long as it is a ball!


 
Yes! I was looking at this: Elite Working Balls with T-tug Handle-Elite K-9 thinking the handle was a great idea for that very reason.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Go small or medium, the large is LARGE! I just got a large and won't use it for training. Someone suggested it would be a great sendout ball, so all is not lost!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I like the Orbee balls too, and we also put a different rope on, although because Halo got ahold of it and chewed through the original rope. It's harder for me to use a ball than a tug as a reward - for some reason they'll usually grab at the rope rather than the ball, and I'm also more afraid they'll miss and get my hand instead. With a two handled tug I can present it better to the dog and it seems to be a clearer target for them too.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I was wondering about that. I was going to measure our large kong ball because I didn't want a choking hazard. Someone here lost a dog to choking on a ball and our trainers GSD almost choked to death on a ball without a rope years ago, so we've been deterred from using balls w/out rope for fetch. I wasn't sure what a good size would be for him.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I like the Orbee balls too, and we also put a different rope on, although because Halo got ahold of it and chewed through the original rope. It's harder for me to use a ball than a tug as a reward - for some reason they'll usually grab at the rope rather than the ball, and I'm *also more afraid they'll miss and get my hand instead*. With a two handled tug I can present it better to the dog and it seems to be a clearer target for them too.


He's done that twice already.

Ouch!

For obedience, how do you carry the tug vs the ball? I figured the ball could easily be put in a treat pouch, but what about the tug?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

The Ruffwear Lunker is very durable. It also floats. Rafi goes nuts when I get it out and starts screaming until I give him the command to take it. :crazy: It has held up to several years of tug between Rafi and a 90 pound doodle. This is the only toy where those two haven't separated the toy from the rope. 

Ruff Wear Lunker Dog Toy - FREE SHIPPING at Altrec.com

I also make my own tugs by getting climbing rope and threading it through a kong or an Orbee ball.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

You can get a training ve$t to hide the reward toys. A fishing vest is cheaper, and has lotsa pockets. Otherwise, tucking it in your pants behind you works too, but it is not as easy to access.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I prefer (and so does Stark) the french linen tugs, we have leather ones too but like others have said, they get slipper and are harder to hold on too.

I also like the ball on a rope, but since Stark isn't that much of a ball dog, I don't use them as often, but when I do I like the gappy balls on a string.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I have a very low tech approach - my treat bag is the kind that has a belt that clips around your waist, and I stuff the tug under the belt, behind the bag. I'm a bit afraid it will fall out on our training walks and I won't notice, but I place it diagonally so the handle on one end rubs against the inside of my arm as a reminder that it's there, and it won't fall out as easily as if it were vertical. I can quickly pull it out and then shove it back under the belt. Most of my shorts and pants have pockets that are too shallow to put a tug in, but my hubby wears a lot of cargo pants, and the leg pockets are great for tugs.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Yes! I was looking at this: Elite Working Balls with T-tug Handle-Elite K-9 thinking the handle was a great idea for that very reason.


I have that style ball, but with the regular rope without the T-handle. I have a small and like it a lot. It's my training ball and it only comes out for training and nothing else.



> For obedience, how do you carry the tug vs the ball? I figured the ball could easily be put in a treat pouch, but what about the tug?


Depends on what I'm wearing, but like Debbie mentioned, cargo pockets are great for this purpose. Training vests work, too, because they have nice big pockets you can put all your stuff in, including treats, toys, tugs, whatever. I have the Gappay vest and really like it. When we're just training for fun out in the yard, I sometimes just throw the reward tug or ball into the front pocket on a hoodie, especially in fall.


----------

